# Stay out of the corn bin



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

My tubemaster sniper with tapered medium latex tubes from simpleshot and 10 mil lead super sure roo pouch of course.

That a teach him to steal corn in my yard


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Dad's corn bin was my favorite hang out when nothing else worked for bringing home a little supper. It's a great "baited field".


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yet another squirrel dinner ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Charles said:


> Yet another squirrel dinner ....
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Farm cats are getting pretty fat around here lol


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Is this the standard Tube Master Sniper, as ordered, from Pocket Preditor? I am planning on ordering one and have been researching them. I'm seeing some variety in their design and the look of the g10. This one is beautiful.

Good shooting and thanks,

Michael Cravens


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Yeah that's just a plain Jane tubemaster sniper


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Thank you for the reply! Would you mind me using your image when ordering?

Michael


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I do not mind at all cheers


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks, buddy!


----------

